# Contour cutline on versacamm



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good afternoon all
I have a photo I need to cut but when I put the cut outline around it, it will not cut.
I am not sure if it is something in the file he sent. When I click on the pic it shows as a square in the background but I can group and ungroup so it is vectored and I can put my cut line around it but it will not cut, I am not sure if it has something to do with the corners maybe.
I am going to show a pic of what it looks like and see if any of you experienced people can help

Thanks so much


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure what is happening there, but you could make the same shape in Corel (the rectangle with rounded corners) then powerclip your design into the shape. Then put the cutline on that. See if that will work.

Lar


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Still cannot get this to work
I can take a clipart of a vectored lightning bolt and it flaashes to show it will cut but when I do this sign or just a square I made it will not flash.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to get a sin done and cannot get it to cut.''


Thanks again


----------



## mike2468 (Mar 11, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> Still cannot get this to work
> I can take a clipart of a vectored lightning bolt and it flaashes to show it will cut but when I do this sign or just a square I made it will not flash.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. I am trying to get a sin done and cannot get it to cut.''
> ...


If you have the vector image of that, you can then take it into corel draw, make a duplicate image and then make the center transparent, make the outline a hairline and assign a cutline to it. Not sure what your using for a rip but I use Colorip here. You have to make sure that you have a spot color set up in corel draw and it has to be named 'CutPath'

the cutline has to be named exactly as above or it won't work.

I then save the image as a .eps file, load it into colorip and you will then see what is called the 'Dancing Ants' around the perimeter of your image, which is your cut line.

I was going to say, if you want, send me over the vector image and I can add the cutline for you real quick and send it back as a .eps file.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I wish i could help.. but i use illy with my versacamm..
I do know we had a problem with a file like that that was cmyk. when our spot color is rgb.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Are u using corel X3. What Rip program.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I believe she is using versaworks as the rip program


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Corel 12 and versaworks

I have assigned the cutline and it still will not cut. I cannot figure out why. It is supposed to flash in versaworks so you know it is cutable but I cannot get it to work.

I guess I will have to call Nazdar tomorrow if I can't figure it out.

Thanks all for trying to help


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

we get dancing ants areound our where its gonna cut..


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

dancing ants, I don't like ants. LOL 
mine flashes I call it but I guess you could say it is dancing


----------



## inky (Jul 6, 2007)

is your outline swatch color named...CutContour ...my color i use is like pink in color but it is named CutContour


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

yeah i think mine is too.. and mine is pinkish too lol.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

is it working for your other artwork.
if not then maybe your CutContour line is not set up correctly.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

dim116 said:


> is it working for your other artwork.
> if not then maybe your CutContour line is not set up correctly.


It worked with a vectored lightning bolt, but not a square that I drew


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

This may help: Creating a CutContour Line in Corel


----------



## inky (Jul 6, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> It worked with a vectored lightning bolt, but not a square that I drew


send me the file and i'll look at it in versaworks ...corel file with your cut..
[email protected]


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

figured it out. I was not right clicking


----------

